# My dead pond is waking up!!!



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2009)

As I was taking Maggie around the property looking at the turtles, there was a commotion in the pond as the basking turtles saw us approaching! So the turtles are ok, and some of the mosquito fish are still alive, but ALL the gold fish have been "fished." Here's the turtle that leaped off the bank as we approached:












As you can see, the water is so clear that you can see the bottom. But as more of the turtles wake up, they will stir up the silt on the bottom and the water will be murky again. Actually, the Phrynops doesn't hibernate, but seems impervious to the extreme cold water. The pond actually froze over two winters ago, when we had that killing frost, but she was ok.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like she has been hiding in the bottom... these sunny days are going to confuse a lot of the outdoor critters.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay! Do you know how many turtles you have in that pond? Do you have to feed them or is there enough in there for them? 

I had a pond growing up with koi and goldfish and I always wished we could have gotten some turtles. The fish got eaten a few times by predators from the air and ground, sadly enough. My dad built it all by himself with no power equipment--took over a week I think. Too bad we moved.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear the turts are alive and well!

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Yay! Do you know how many turtles you have in that pond? Do you have to feed them or is there enough in there for them?



There are 6 female RES, appx. 8 male and female rehab'd pond turtles, the Phrynops, 3 Florida soft shells (I think 2 male and 1 female) and one diamond-back terripin. This is too many turtles for such a small pond, but so far its working out ok. I feed them enough that there is no fighting (also the water is usually too murky for them to see each other). I feed veggies, chicken and trout chow. They all eat out of my hand...er...tongs!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jan 17, 2009)

I am really glad the turtles are doing fine .


----------



## Chucky (Jan 17, 2009)

Great News on the turtles! I'm hoping all will be fine with mine also when the time comes but it's way to cold for anything to be happening now.


----------



## terryo (Jan 17, 2009)

You are so lucky. My pond is covered with snow, except for a little hole from the defroster. I wonder what's going on down there. Guess Ij'll have to wait for the Spring ......sigh....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2009)

terryo said:


> You are so lucky. My pond is covered with snow, except for a little hole from the defroster. I wonder what's going on down there. Guess Ij'll have to wait for the Spring ......sigh....



Yes, I would have to say quite lucky!! The past 5 days have been sunny and in the 60's. Almost spring-like! It is still down below freezing at night, but the days are absolutely beautiful!! I was out trimming my rose bushes just now in shirt sleeves (well, pants and the rest of the shirt too!).

Yvonne


----------



## xfollowthereaperx (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Yvonne, a little off topic but I also live in Clovis California.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2009)

There aren't too many of us Clovisites here on the forum. Glad to meet you!

Yvonne


----------

